# what scares the hell outa you?



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

what scares you the most?

my worst fear is beign covered in ants, or being eaten alive


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

oooh or people thinking your dead and you wake up after they put u in the ground, so your trapped in your coffin!


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 28, 2008)

People who think "U" is an actual word.


----------



## Tabr (Jun 28, 2008)

Nephila Clavipes. Google it, and be terrified!


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 28, 2008)

This.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 28, 2008)

YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 28, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE YOUR FACE


You look like a nice guy.


----------



## Aden (Jun 28, 2008)

A lot of furries scare the hell out of me.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 28, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> You look like a nice guy.



You just fail to recognize the reference.

Spiders
What Aden said.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 28, 2008)

Aden said:


> A lot of furries scare the hell out of me.


Ditto. Though same applies for people in general.



Rilvor said:


> You just fail to recognize the reference.


O... Kay...


----------



## Cero (Jun 28, 2008)

The dark, being alone in the dark, the feeling of being watched, spiders, mean dogs, and people who are in suspenders, plaid shirts, and have a bottle of whiskey (man there are too many of those in this stupid town)


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 28, 2008)

Bald people o.o


----------



## minihorse (Jun 28, 2008)

large amounts of blood


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 28, 2008)

My nightmares, they always freak me out. They're becoming more frequent, too :C



Aden said:


> A lot of furries scare the hell out of me.



^that too


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 28, 2008)

My own existence....

Oh, and AIDS... and AZNs. And the impending zombie apocalypse that no one believes is coming but me. And the people who don't believe me because they are probably already zombies.

This one dream I had where I was Brooklyn from Gargoyles, and Lexington was totally _not_ himself that day, hittin' on me and shit....

Yeah, I've probably already said too much, so I'll just stop.


----------



## Huey (Jun 28, 2008)

Being wrongfully committed of murder and being sent to life imprisonment or death row.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

being chased down by chuck norris


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

Tabr said:


> Nephila Clavipes. Google it, and be terrified!


 

a golden silk spider, lols it IS large though...


by the way, love your avatar O_O


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a touch of arachnophobia, I used to be afraid of the moon crashing into the earth, and the death scene in Flashback when you touch acid


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 28, 2008)

Needles...  I hate needles...


----------



## minihorse (Jun 28, 2008)

me too


----------



## railroad (Jun 28, 2008)

spiky bugs because they poison me DX
also im a little scared of decapitation


----------



## Nalo (Jun 28, 2008)

spiders and needles believe me i broke a ambulance technitians nose after i was in a car accident, no needles for me


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2008)

Spiders, insects, and other disgusting/deadly creatures... ;_;


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

i F*&KING HATE ANTS!

BTW SirRob i love your avatar O_O


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> i F*&KING HATE ANTS!
> 
> BTW SirRob i love your avatar O_O


Tee hee, thanks!! ^_^;;;


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

np, pm me sometime, and if you dont ill pm you... or track you down and kill you, your choice


----------



## Thietogreth (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm afraid of things that I do not understand, though not everything.


----------



## Monak (Jun 28, 2008)

The only thing I am scared of is something bad happening to my mate (shes very accident proned)


----------



## ExTo (Jun 29, 2008)

False hopes.

Other people's death.

Large, edgy insects.

Rollercoasters. :<


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

my parents finding out i'm a furry.

them walking in on me pawing off.

thats about it.


----------



## Data_stalker (Jun 29, 2008)

spiders...and bees/hornets/wasps/yellow jackets. I'm allergic to them.


----------



## Merp (Jun 29, 2008)

getting hit by a car in the crosswalk...Camel Spiders...and earthquakes....


----------



## Kajet (Jun 29, 2008)

INSECTS... and LIZARDS... and OLD PEOPLE


----------



## Merp (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> being chased down by chuck norris



Hahaha! Thats terrifying!


----------



## lobosabio (Jun 29, 2008)

Operating rooms and burning to death.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

earwigs *shiver* nasty icky disgusting bugs. Even worse than spiders.


----------



## Merp (Jun 29, 2008)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> earwigs *shiver* nasty icky disgusting bugs. Even worse than spiders.



totally!...I hate those little guys!


----------



## Cero (Jun 29, 2008)

Another thing I'm afraid of is getting some sort of disease or something, and also getting operations where they put you to sleep


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> earwigs *shiver* nasty icky disgusting bugs. Even worse than spiders.



lucky you dun have to deal with those -_-... well, more or less, it was a one time thing... but ugh

anyway, for me, it would have to be the thought that any single time that you open a curtain covering a window.... there's just some guy staring right at you... worse yet, I'd have nightmares of opening a curtain to my window, then right when I look out... I just see 2 piercing red eyes staring at me... and thas it. scariest shit I've ever thought of


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

Merp said:


> totally!...I hate those little guys!



the reason I'm afraid of them... I had some leaves I had raked up in the fall and forgot to throw the bag away that day (was tired) picked it up the next day... and THOUSANDS of them crawled out from under it, went up my pants lets and into my shoes *shudder* ugh, so gross! They bite HARD, too!


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lucky you dun have to deal with those -_-... well, more or less, it was a one time thing... but ugh
> 
> anyway, for me, it would have to be the thought that any single time that you open a curtain covering a window.... there's just some guy staring right at you... worse yet, I'd have nightmares of opening a curtain to my window, then right when I look out... I just see 2 piercing red eyes staring at me... and thas it. scariest shit I've ever thought of



oh I was at camp one time and inside (INSIDE, mind you) my mosquito netting was a 2 inch wolf spider staring me in the face. I went veeeery slowly from under the netting and crumpled it all up and threw it outside the tent on the ground >_< Slept soundly with the mosquitoes that night, but at least I didn't get bit by that huge sucker.

http://prometheus.med.utah.edu/~bwjones/C812904816/E20060215101709/Media/Wolf%20Spider.jpg


----------



## Cero (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lucky you dun have to deal with those -_-... well, more or less, it was a one time thing... but ugh
> 
> anyway, for me, it would have to be the thought that any single time that you open a curtain covering a window.... there's just some guy staring right at you... worse yet, I'd have nightmares of opening a curtain to my window, then right when I look out... I just see 2 piercing red eyes staring at me... and thas it. scariest shit I've ever thought of


well, I know I'm not gonna sleep tonight. I hate windows at night D'=


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 29, 2008)

Tilt's avatar


----------



## Bambi (Jun 29, 2008)

What scares me the most?

Lots of things -- but I love monsters and getting spooked.

In my dreams, I'm either running from them or fighting them. 
There's so many epic battles its like, raw insanity. I love those.
Especially when a black hole starts devouring the Earth like the "Nothing";
watch as the sky never moves but you hear this loud howl noise for just a moment ... then blackness.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 29, 2008)

1) The dark...

2) Spiders (I have MAJOR arachnophobia)

3) Certain bugs

4) That if some of my friends/family members knew I was a furry, they'd hate my guts

There's some other stuff too...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Cero said:


> well, I know I'm not gonna sleep tonight. I hate windows at night D'=



hehe... yea.

another fear of mine is cockroaches... plain and simple. the second I start thinking of a cockroach, like... randomly my mind just puts this disturbing image in my head, like I'm eating a cockroach or a cockroach falls into my mouth from the fan or something, and I accidentally bit down on it, and I can feel its crunch and ugh... I know that's weird to think of it that way, but for some reason, it's my first thought when thinking about a cockroach -_-


----------



## xiath (Jun 29, 2008)

spiders... i absolutely fear spiders more then anything...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 29, 2008)

Used to be spiders...but I've overcome that as of late. I guess what scares me the most now is that my family will hate me and throw me out because I'm Bi, I know they wouldn't do that but my fathers side may refuse to acknowledge me (uber republicans, think southerners but smart), effectively removing my opportunity to go to an American university.


----------



## StormSong (Jun 29, 2008)

Way too many things.

I'd list them all, but noone would bother to read them, so you can have a few.


AIDS, cancer, old people, people finding out I'm gay before I'm ready, change, people finding out I'm a furry, being watched when I don't know I am, being drafted into the army, myself, a helluva lot of movies, the future and rejection.

That was a few.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

im partially afraid of the dark, i have to close my windows and put the blinds down every night and i see crazy shit out of my periferals


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2008)

What scares the shit out of me are dark bathrooms without windows. I don't have a fear of the dark, even a remote forest in the night doesn't move me nor does any other room, I don't have clastrophobia... But a simple bathroom with the door ajar and lights out, especially when it's dark outside, makes me piss my pants like a child.
I had nightmares as a kid that there's a monster in my bathroom. He tried to get me and I couldn't close the door. Scarred me for life I guess.
Also to some degree that the aliens will abduct me through the widows if I don't cover it with the roler blinds. Fucking thanks, television.... But I mostly grew up from this one.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> im partially afraid of the dark, i have to close my windows and put the blinds down every night and i see crazy shit out of my periferals



you mean like, if you stare at on object long enough in the dark, it seems like it's moving? cause I get that alot! lol, I used to have these two figurines, and in total darkness, you can see the outline of both of them, and if I stared at it long enough, they would be doing weird things, like either dancing, or having an argument with eachother, lol... twas' crazy


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

periferals are the corners of your vision, like when i turn i see dark figures in the shadows

PS ive seen shadows that shouldnt be moving like the door's shadow shutting but it stood still! O_O


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> periferals are the corners of your vision, like when i turn i see dark figures in the shadows
> 
> PS ive seen shadows that shouldnt be moving like the door's shadow shutting but it stood still! O_O



what my question is, would anybody be able to scientifically tell you whether or not, what you're seeing is real? I dunno, I could never comfirm it... sounds stupid I know, but ya never know!

btw, I added you on my exbawks live.... sheesh XD


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 29, 2008)

These "shadows" that move are just shadows and when ur pupils (enter black dot in ur eye) expands to let in more light ur eyes are changing, also when u stare at sumthin in the dark and it seems to change that is really just ur eyes getting tired...just ignore this i do jump to these shadows but if there is nuthin there i dismiss it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> These "shadows" that move are just shadows and when ur pupils (enter black dot in ur eye) expands to let in more light ur eyes are changing, also when u stare at sumthin in the dark and it seems to change that is really just ur eyes getting tired...just ignore this i do jump to these shadows but if there is nuthin there i dismiss it.



sry, I wasn't really clear on what I was saying. I didn't mean the things that seem to move in the dark, just sometimes I would see a shadow, and when I look around, I can't find out what the shadow is coming from, which scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Fen (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm scared of all flying bugs that are bigger than my thumbnail.

This one time at band camp, my friends and I were walking down toward the field.  One of them decides to gently poke me on the shoulder with their walking stick.  My mind immediately flips to bug-evasion mode before I can get any rational thoughts in about how to deal with it.  I end up on the ground for a few seconds; I don't remember falling.  For the rest of the day I was paranoid of both bugs and people with sticks.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Fen said:


> This one time at band camp



lol, I hear that alot XD

anyway, I share that same fear. ugh.


----------



## Thorne (Jun 29, 2008)

RAGE.

AHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Also Rilvor that boy is a satanist trench coat mafia gangsta.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 29, 2008)

1. Heights
2. Death
3. Deep water
4. Loud noises
5. Bees/wasps/hornets


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 29, 2008)

Spiders.
Oh my word, spiders.
I freaked out in a tent today because there was a tiny harmless spider about 10cm from me.


----------



## VomitBucket (Jun 29, 2008)

Being raped to Death

>.>


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Spiders.
> Oh my word, spiders.
> I freaked out in a tent today because there was a tiny harmless spider about 10cm from me.



ya know, I am quite scared of spiders, but for some reason, daddy long legs don't scare me at all... and there like, one of the scariest looking fuckers out there!


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jun 29, 2008)

Simple: IÂ´m afraid to die, I fear death, because I dont know what happends after I died. With death, there comes the fact that you will mostly be forgotten soon and that no one will rember you and thats what IÂ´m very afraid of: that no one rembers me wehn I died.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

VomitBucket said:


> Being raped to Death
> 
> >.>




lol i think alot of people are afraid of that, unless getting raped is one of your kinks, but then again who wants to die at all?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol i think alot of people are afraid of that, unless getting raped is one of your kinks, but then again who wants to die at all?



some people consider it a fetish.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> some people consider it a fetish.



yah >.>, [it was a fetish once for me, not sure though anymore]

what scares me is that I actually got turned on by rape O_O


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> yah >.>, [it was a fetish once for me, not sure though anymore]
> 
> *what scares me is that I actually got turned on by rape* O_O


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox ur back on my kill list >.>


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Mr Fox ur back on my kill list >.>


 
Oh ok then well i better add you to my list aswell then...
and you just got owned by the pear once more ha ha ha ha ha ha XD


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

join me in my dojo and we can talk this out like gentlemen 

i know that will be hard for you because your not one, but give your best damn shot


----------



## Jack (Jun 29, 2008)

I am hypochondriasis when I hear to much about disease. that and wasp I hate those little winged demons.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

mother is a doctor and im a hypochondriac, i think im sick at the slightest things alot, but i think ive grown outa that


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

i think this deserves a bump, lolz


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

I suppose I'm afraid of knives.  I definitely do not like knives.  Bad experience with them.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 29, 2008)

I used to be afraid of zombies but I broke that using immersion therapy.

I've always been terrified of the back rooms in old churches behind the pulpits. There's always a fucking little pitch-black maze back there. I still have nightmares about old churches that I've explored, which is probably the only reason why I'm frightened of them while I'm awake. I still explore them whenever I get the chance to, but I constantly have the feeling that something is about to rip my spine out.

Other than that one irrational fear there is not very much that can frighten me. Not much to be afraid of when you're pretty damn scary yourself.


----------



## Razr (Jun 29, 2008)

Some Dejavu's and Slow deaths. Omg, I hate being killed or seeing something die slowly with time lik poisoning and stuf like so ._.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 29, 2008)

Razr said:


> Some Dejavu's and Slow deaths. Omg, I hate being killed or seeing something die slowly with time lik poisoning and stuf like so ._.



I get deja vu pretty frequently, actually. I have dreams that feel like they're deja vu, and then, MONTHS later, the event happens, so it's like a terrifying double dosage of deja vu. I get a very unpleasant feeling whenever it happens and it makes me want to cry a little.


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 29, 2008)

FEAR OF THE DARK
FEAR OF THE DARK
I HAVE A CONSTANT FEAR THAT SOMETHINGS ALWAYS THERE

FEAR OF THE DARK
FEAR OF THE DAAAAAA-ARK
I HAVE A PHOBIA THAT SOMETHINGS ALWAYS THERE

No, not really, but_ I do_ have an intense fear that I'm going to die alone and/or a virgin.

Also spiders.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

lol my nickname is andy and i hated how the 40 year old virgin was named andy, i was a laughing stock for awhile X3


----------



## Teriath (Jun 29, 2008)

being alone forever is a big one of mine .-. And then the classic death. Not really any specific kind, just death in general i guess. Beyond that I don't really know. I haven't been put in any kind of extremely frightful situation before so no way to tell really.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not afraid of death itself.  I fear the PAIN of death and maybe what I'll be remembered as, but that's it there.


----------



## StormSong (Jun 30, 2008)

Pain and death are two of the things which utterly fail at scaring me.

I'm not afraid of dying, because an instant later you're in heaven/reincarnated/blinked out of existance, so it wouldn't matter. It's just a transition point no matter what happens.

And pain... Well... Pain is just an illusion of the senses. It's just there to warn you that something is going wrong, so if you're not afraid of dying why should you be afraid of pain? When you actually focus on it, it doesn't even feel bad, just different to pleasure, just more intense.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I get deja vu pretty frequently, actually. I have dreams that feel like they're deja vu, and then, MONTHS later, the event happens, so it's like a terrifying double dosage of deja vu. I get a very unpleasant feeling whenever it happens and it makes me want to cry a little.



heh i kinda get that
but it's not normal sleep dreaming, more daydream dreaming
i'm here if you need a hug, david...


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jun 30, 2008)

afraid of being helpless it scares the shit out of me other peaples death bothers me but because i cant do any thing to help them. i tend to hide this and i probably get a tumor or something becouse of it


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 30, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> heh i kinda get that
> but it's not normal sleep dreaming, more daydream dreaming
> i'm here if you need a hug, david...



ditto, its like a 5 second dream andthen it comes true later, it scares the living shit outa me!

its kinda cool though >.>


i counted its happened to me 13 times since i was 6 XD


----------



## eevachu (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm petrified of the dark.

Also, DO NOT WANT EARWIGS. Dx


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 30, 2008)

StormSong said:


> Pain and death are two of the things which utterly fail at scaring me.
> 
> I'm not afraid of dying, because an instant later you're in heaven/reincarnated/blinked out of existance, so it wouldn't matter. It's just a transition point no matter what happens.
> 
> And pain... Well... Pain is just an illusion of the senses. It's just there to warn you that something is going wrong, so if you're not afraid of dying why should you be afraid of pain? When you actually focus on it, it doesn't even feel bad, just different to pleasure, just more intense.




Uhhhhh right....now go have open heart surgery without any drugs.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2008)

StormSong said:


> And pain... Well... Pain is just an illusion of the senses. It's just there to warn you that something is going wrong, so if you're not afraid of dying why should you be afraid of pain? When you actually focus on it, it doesn't even feel bad, just different to pleasure, just more intense.



No. You clearly do not understand the physiology of pain.


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 30, 2008)

bees. Iam absolutly terrified of them. that and any other bug like flies. Ugh, disgusting, and when they gly right by ur ear, freaks me out


----------



## Kurtsa (Jun 30, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> This.



hahahahaha, oh dear god, i think its gunna eat us alive


----------



## T.Y. (Jun 30, 2008)

THE DARK nah jk. lol

 1. Heights
 2. Screamers (like a video that has a video of something then a pic pops up and screams and you scream and yeah)
 3. The Kemper Arena
 4. Surgery's

 and thats about it


----------



## dog_over_man (Jun 30, 2008)

Today I was feeding my vegetable babies and I hap'd to look in the rain barrel and there was this HUGE FUCKING SPIDER just chillin' in there like, "Some help would be nice." I apologized to it for not being able to help because I am deathly afraid of spiders, especially giant wolf spiders the size of my hand. It didn't respond because it is a spider and has no clue what I am saying. It is probably dead now. 

I felt bad but I would have gone into convulsions if i'd been any closer and saw it. Seriously. It's the dumbest thing to be afraid of ever.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jun 30, 2008)

dogoverman said:


> Today I was feeding my vegetable babies and I hap'd to look in the rain barrel and there was this HUGE FUCKING SPIDER just chillin' in there like, "Some help would be nice." I apologized to it for not being able to help because I am deathly afraid of spiders, especially giant wolf spiders the size of my hand. It didn't respond because it is a spider and has no clue what I am saying. It is probably dead now.
> 
> I felt bad but I would have gone into convulsions if i'd been any closer and saw it. Seriously. It's the dumbest thing to be afraid of ever.


 

you dont know it might under stand what your saying and you would never know


----------



## Merriss (Jun 30, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 30, 2008)

Bees, wasps, yellow jackets...anything that can buzz around and sting you.
Oh...and ceasing to exist is my biggest fear.


----------



## dog_over_man (Jun 30, 2008)

Spiders don't have ears. They do, however, have several sets of eyes so perhaps it read my lips when I said, "OH FSKJFSKJFSKJFSKJF."


----------



## Elpants (Jun 30, 2008)

The thought of being cut with a large knife. Not stabbed but sliced...


----------



## WetWolf (Jun 30, 2008)

this wolf is deathly afraid of cockroaches


----------



## Molotov (Jul 1, 2008)

When someone pulls a "Houdini", appearing, trick on me. Example:

On the computer with the lights off and company was here, but they were all outside. I turned around and saw the door open, figured someone left it open. I turn on the light switch and find two people, one sitting next to me and the other far from me. Scared the hell outta me, XD.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 1, 2008)

Molotov said:


> When someone pulls a "Houdini", appearing, trick on me. Example:
> 
> On the computer with the lights off and company was here, but they were all outside. I turned around and saw the door open, figured someone left it open. I turn on the light switch and find two people, one sitting next to me and the other far from me. Scared the hell outta me, XD.


 

i love doing that i alwase scare the piss out of peaple that way like when thay go and get something thay leave i turn the light out and i dissapear so eventuly thay try an find me and i end up takling them or puting them in a choke hold with some dummy knife i have


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 1, 2008)

Flying, as l hate the feeling being unable to control what happens.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 1, 2008)

Warrigal said:


> Flying, as l hate the feeling being unable to control what happens.


 
same here but i went sky diveing to fight that fear and i wasint scared at all faling from the plain but it still scares me to fly. i still cant figure out how that works i guess im less afraid of going "splat" then flying


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 1, 2008)

Spiders.

Project Zero II: Crimson Butterfly.

The ending to Limbo of the Lost.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 1, 2008)

Bee's and wasps mostly i just hate things that fly and sting


----------



## StormSong (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry, I guess I wasn't being very clear. It's not that I want to feel pain, it's just that I'm not afraid of it because I find it bearable. I'm not saying I'm willing to try open-heart surgery without any anaesthetic, because I'm not a fricking masochist.

But I've already pushed my pain thresholds several times in the past and found that I can go pretty damn far before I have to stop.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 1, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Bee's and wasps mostly i just hate things that fly and sting



ya know, I was the same excact way when I was young, but for some reason, I have absolutely no fear of bee's or wasps now. it's actually weird 0_o


what scares me... my step dad... and uh... furry haters


----------



## Cero (Jul 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I get deja vu pretty frequently, actually. I have dreams that feel like they're deja vu, and then, MONTHS later, the event happens, so it's like a terrifying double dosage of deja vu. I get a very unpleasant feeling whenever it happens and it makes me want to cry a little.


Jeez I get deja vu all the time, but it doesn't really scare me or anything it's just like "woah o.o"


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 1, 2008)

Cero said:


> Jeez I get deja vu all the time, but it doesn't really scare me or anything it's just like "woah o.o"



I love deja vu! It makes me feel important... like, woah, this already happened before!


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 1, 2008)

StormSong said:


> Sorry, I guess I wasn't being very clear. It's not that I want to feel pain, it's just that I'm not afraid of it because I find it bearable. I'm not saying I'm willing to try open-heart surgery without any anaesthetic, because I'm not a fricking masochist.
> 
> But I've already pushed my pain thresholds several times in the past and found that I can go pretty damn far before I have to stop.


 
some peaple can shut pain out compleatly my dad is the tuffist man i know he took a tazer and was still able to reach out and take the thing away from the guy he is one crazy man


----------



## Molotov (Jul 1, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> i love doing that i alwase scare the piss out of peaple that way like when thay go and get something thay leave i turn the light out and i dissapear so eventuly thay try an find me and i end up takling them or puting them in a choke hold with some dummy knife i have



Heh, funny there. I'm the one who "usually" pulls it off. I just walk up to someone, present myself, and either they don't hear me, or they weren't paying attention. Then when they turn and see me, they jump back, XD.

Good times, good times. I get paranoid when it's done to me though, XD.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 1, 2008)

Molotov said:


> Heh, funny there. I'm the one who "usually" pulls it off. I just walk up to someone, present myself, and either they don't hear me, or they weren't paying attention. Then when they turn and see me, they jump back, XD.
> 
> Good times, good times. I get paranoid when it's done to me though, XD.


i realy shouldint do it because i tend to swing at thing that sneek up on me its realy hard to control i probably should stop but it so much fun


----------



## Pronema (Jul 1, 2008)

CowNuggets soul-vore.  It gives me this sinking, gut-churning, yet arousing feeling.  And that makes me feel sick and scared, and scarred for life.


----------



## a_person (Jul 2, 2008)

im afraid of yellow jackets, beetles (no reason they just scare the fuck outta me),
flying and failing someone in whitch my failure causes their death ....also the dark scares me

not afraid of death or pain death ur done ur free from life your gone forever not more of ANYTHING pain not afraid of it because it fades


----------



## WetWolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Nalo said:


> spiders and needles believe me i broke a ambulance technitians nose after i was in a car accident, no needles for me



needles arent bad lol ive got 4 tattoos and 9 pirceings


----------



## karoug (Jul 2, 2008)

Babyfurs.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 2, 2008)

karoug said:


> Babyfurs.



We have a winner.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 2, 2008)

karoug said:


> Babyfurs.



don't rule out just the furry fandom.... infantilism?


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 2, 2008)

karoug said:


> Babyfurs.




depends on the situation...


----------



## karoug (Jul 2, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> depends on the situation...



How about this:

You wake up unexpectedly in the middle of the night, you look around and you see....


----------



## Tanner (Jul 2, 2008)

All my fears are weird.

Spiders- Wild spiders that you sometimes see in your shower, or in your yard.  They are just creepy, mainly the way they walk. *shivers* But terantulas are cool in my book.

Heights-  This is really weird because I can ride fast rollercoasters and water rides with drops and loops-de-loops (I think because the aderenaline takes most of the fear away, and on 'coaster that go up-side-down, I find my self staring at my feet more than the ground.)  But on little kiddie rides that are high up in the air and go real slow (fairis wheel namely) scare the living hell out of me (exspecially when the carts wiggle *Shivers*)

Sorry for bad spelling.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 2, 2008)

karoug said:


> How about this:
> 
> You wake up unexpectedly in the middle of the night, you look around and you see....



oh dear god! O_O

attack of the baby furs! X3


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Jul 2, 2008)

Aliens, struck  by lightning, caught by surprise by a tornado hitting my house XD, and last...break ups >>


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 2, 2008)

Pictures worth a thousand words. lol


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 2, 2008)

I forgot about this, the captain howdy face form the exorcist.





Yes I know you all hate me now.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 2, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> I forgot about this, the captain howdy face form the exorcist.
> 
> Yes I know you all hate me now.



it's amazing how something so corny can also look, unbelievably scary 0_0'

you know what's scary? being alone at night in a huge ass house, with no sound at all... ugh


----------



## Blue Eyed Devil (Jul 2, 2008)

Living in a communist society where our taxes turn into paychecks for lazy minorities living off the hard work of others because the liberal controlled government panders to the lowest of the lowest scum of the earth and promises them free handouts in exchange for votes. Unemployment skyrockets and the middle class vanishes as the work force is filled by blacks, hispanics and white trash and all thanks to affirmitive action. 

Oh wait....
Nevermind.

-Glitch


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 2, 2008)

lobotomy
don't know why, the thought of lobotomies just scares the everliving shit outta me


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 2, 2008)

Blue Eyed Devil said:


> Living in a communist society where our taxes turn into paychecks for lazy minorities living off the hard work of others because the liberal controlled government panders to the lowest of the lowest scum of the earth and promises them free handouts in exchange for votes. Unemployment skyrockets and the middle class vanishes as the work force is filled by blacks, hispanics and white trash and all thanks to affirmitive action.
> 
> Oh wait....
> Nevermind.
> ...


whoa whoa whoa, was that racism necessary?
Who cares if the work force is filled by minorities?


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 2, 2008)

hrmmmm...Spiders...and wtf is up with babyfurs i no get...i think they are cute :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 2, 2008)

Blue Eyed Devil said:


> Living in a communist society where our taxes turn into paychecks for lazy minorities living off the hard work of others because the liberal controlled government panders to the lowest of the lowest scum of the earth and promises them free handouts in exchange for votes. Unemployment skyrockets and the middle class vanishes as the work force is filled by blacks, hispanics and white trash and all thanks to affirmitive action.
> 
> Oh wait....
> Nevermind.
> ...



oh wait, that's already happened! jk... but seriously, the racism isn't necessary... they go through as much as we do (well, most of em')


----------



## WetWolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Blue Eyed Devil said:


> Living in a communist society where our taxes turn into paychecks for lazy minorities living off the hard work of others because the liberal controlled government panders to the lowest of the lowest scum of the earth and promises them free handouts in exchange for votes. Unemployment skyrockets and the middle class vanishes as the work force is filled by blacks, hispanics and white trash and all thanks to affirmitive action.
> 
> Oh wait....
> Nevermind.
> ...



lol i work 50 hours a week and qualify for food stamps not much but still some im 19 and i live all on my own i barely make it sometimes with rent, insurance, and electricity bills. lol i dont even own a TV but i do have a cat lol

oh hey btw im hispanic, but i forgive your ignorance

cockroaches im terrified of cock roaches, and when my cat jumps on me while im asleep scares me awake...i should be used to it by now :/


----------



## karoug (Jul 2, 2008)

FYI: Peter The Great of Russia was also afraid of cockroaches!


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 2, 2008)

Spiders, banhammers, being dumped, needles, death, etc.


----------



## youkai-hime (Jul 2, 2008)

a really sudden change
a loss of a loved one
depression scares and pisses me off
those are a few things that scare the hell out of me


----------



## karoug (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, an actual answer, baby furs aside. 

Failure. Particularly if someone else is expecting me to do something. I've coded for 3 days straight with no sleep just to get something done on time.


----------



## a_person (Jul 2, 2008)

i fear silence.....and deep water also im claustrophobic im afraid of accomplishing nothing in my life as well the thoght of being another useless cog in society makes me feel scared and depressed


----------



## Krystalynn (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Dyluck (Jul 2, 2008)

Reginald.


----------



## Tanner (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.eyetricks.com/scary_optical_illusion2.htm
This scares me.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 2, 2008)

Tanner said:


> http://www.eyetricks.com/scary_optical_illusion2.htm
> This scares me.



Screamer


----------



## Tim-kun (Jul 2, 2008)

Spiders..I have arachniphobia..oh and that one time there was this fire in a cookie sheet someone left in the oven because it had grease in it and the more water I put on it.. the bigger the fire got.. that scared the hell outta me.. yep..annnd maggots, those too


----------



## karoug (Jul 2, 2008)

Krystalynn said:


>


You're frightened of Abraham Lincoln?


----------



## Tanner (Jul 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Screamer


I just tried it on my little sisters, they really screamed  (then they hit me)


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 2, 2008)

COCKROACHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 2, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> COCKROACHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Rats are scary too.


----------



## Tanner (Jul 3, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> COCKROACHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, They will still be alive, feasting on our zombie bodies after a nuclear war.


----------



## FaySkunk (Jul 3, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> oooh or people thinking your dead and you wake up after they put u in the ground, so your trapped in your coffin!


 

that happened alot in New Orleans during the yellow fever epedemic. N.O. is famous for its "cities of the dead". Thousands of graves there, its mystifying almost. But anyway, medical technology was not all that advanced in the 1800s so people would be burried alive because their vital signs were so weak they seemed dead. When burried they would tie a string to the "deceased" finger. That string led to a bell outside of the grave and it would ring if they woke up and moved around. There would be people who walked the graveyard day and night to listen for any bells ringing.


----------



## FaySkunk (Jul 3, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> COCKROACHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
especially the ones that fly...and they WILL fly after you.


----------



## Tanner (Jul 3, 2008)

Pomander said:


> ..garbage disposals. 8(


I like to play in those ^_^

----
Anyways:
When me and my class mates played Volleyball in the gym. *sobs* So many casulties.


----------



## FaySkunk (Jul 3, 2008)

Blue Eyed Devil said:


> Living in a communist society where our taxes turn into paychecks for lazy minorities living off the hard work of others because the liberal controlled government panders to the lowest of the lowest scum of the earth and promises them free handouts in exchange for votes. Unemployment skyrockets and the middle class vanishes as the work force is filled by blacks, hispanics and white trash and all thanks to affirmitive action.
> 
> Oh wait....
> Nevermind.
> ...


 

my thoughts also.


----------



## Tanner (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm also scared of ninja spiders with wings.


----------



## Aviiva (Jul 3, 2008)

im beyond terrified of heights, i cant even climb ladders..


----------

